
Yahoo Obtains U.S. Patent For Human-Aided Search Ranking Method - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/06/yahoo-obtains-u-s-patent-for-human-aided-search-ranking-method/
======
kakooljay
I'm not an IP expert, but I think there's a SERIOUS problem here, and it's
called "the US patent office." Patents should be issued for real INNOVATIONS
that a 6th grader can't come up with in 10 seconds.

Yahoo now has a patent for human-assisted rankings? Wow. What does this mean
for sites like mahalo.com?

Amazon was issued a patent for one-click ordering system
[<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1-Click>] allowing a user to use a predefined
address and credit card number to purchase one or more items. Seriously!?

Cendant has a patent (& sued Amazon over it) for a "System and Method for
Providing Recommendation of Goods or Services Based on Recorded Purchasing
History"...

What's next? <http://www.theonion.com/content/node/29130>

